# ProjectSAM Pandora (review)



## Mike Fox (May 25, 2021)

Whew! This one is a beast!


----------



## Johnny (May 25, 2021)

Extraordinary job! Right on point, straight to the instrument playthroughs! I'm totally buying this now based off your review! The library sounds amazing! Project Sam's sampling quality is so underrated IMO! (And great review, great points all around!) 10/10


----------



## Mike Fox (May 25, 2021)

Johnny said:


> Extraordinary job! Right on point, straight to the instrument playthroughs! I'm totally buying this now based off your review! The library sounds amazing! Project Sam's sampling quality is so underrated IMO! (And great review, great points all around!) 10/10


Thanks, Johnny! Glad you liked the review. 

And yeah, ProjectSAM completely crushed it with this one!


----------



## Soundbed (May 25, 2021)

Great review.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 26, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Great review.


Thank you!


----------



## dcoscina (May 26, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks, Johnny! Glad you liked the review.
> 
> And yeah, ProjectSAM completely crushed it with this one!


I like how you just get to the sounds. Not a lot of chatty exposition! Props!


----------



## Mike Fox (May 26, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I like how you just get to the sounds. Not a lot of chatty exposition! Props!


Thanks so much! I try to let the libraries speak for themselves.


----------



## dcoscina (May 26, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks so much! I try to let the libraries speak for themselves.


I have Pandora but have seldom used it since I’m more old school but I’m working on an Alien based RPG now and think it will be perfect for it!


----------



## Mike Fox (May 26, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I have Pandora but have seldom used it since I’m more old school but I’m working on an Alien based RPG now and think it will be perfect for it!


I couldn’t think of a better library for that!


----------



## Soundbed (May 26, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Thank you!


Cost aside, for an effects package would you recommend CAGE, Uist or Pandora?

(again I am typically writing action cues for media so the workflow in Pandora looks superior.)

Taking into account cost do you have any idea if Pandora core is a decent value?


----------



## Soundbed (May 26, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Cost aside, for an effects package would you recommend CAGE, Uist or Pandora?
> 
> (again I am typically writing action cues for media so the workflow in Pandora looks superior.)
> 
> Taking into account cost do you have any idea if Pandora core is a decent value?


Scratch that, 8Dio apparently slashed CAGE even further so that’s a no-brainer to buy either way. You’ve already said Uist is a beast to sort through so I’m guessing I’ll start with CAGE and 

the only question next is:

Pandora Core or Full?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 26, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Scratch that, 8Dio apparently slashed CAGE even further so that’s a no-brainer to buy either way. You’ve already said Uist is a beast to sort through so I’m guessing I’ll start with CAGE and
> 
> the only question next is:
> 
> Pandora Core or Full?


Good question! I think it really just depends on your current needs.

Core offers a lot of what the full version does, but is limited to only 1 mic (mix), and doesn’t contain all of the content.

I’m a big fan of mixing the mics in the full version, especially since the close mic provides a lot of closeup detail that can sometimes get lost in the Mix mic position.


----------



## David Kudell (May 26, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Scratch that, 8Dio apparently slashed CAGE even further so that’s a no-brainer to buy either way. You’ve already said Uist is a beast to sort through so I’m guessing I’ll start with CAGE and
> 
> the only question next is:
> 
> Pandora Core or Full?


FYI, I started with Core and Project Sam will let you upgrade to Full and only pay the difference, which is great. I eventually upgraded because I like it so much.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 27, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> FYI, I started with Core and Project Sam will let you upgrade to Full and only pay the difference, which is great. I eventually upgraded because I like it so much.


Yeah, i think Core would be a great way to start out, but the library is so good, and that close mic has so much detail, i think I’d just jump on the full version.


----------

